# HDR - PHOTOMATIX, CS5, NIK COLOR EFFEX AND TOPAZ VIDEO TUTORIAL



## vipgraphx (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a video tutorial I created for another method I use for HDR processing. This is done with photomatix, photoshop cs5, nik color effex and topaz denoise.

I really recommend these programs. Photomatix is about $100 Denoise is about $80 and nik color effex is $200. Well worth the money if you are going to be processing a lot of HDR. I have downloaded and tried many others but these are the ones that I use all the time and like the workflow better. You can find discount codes that saves you up to 15% online for all these software choices.

The video goes pretty quick because I had to adjust the frame rate to fit it in under 10 min. I recomend viewing in the largest scale. I have another posting on here where it is a written tutorial and is basically the same minus the extra vivid and shadow map processed images from photomatix.

I hope this helps some of you new to HDR


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

THE CAPSLOCK KEY IS NEXT TO THE 'A' BUTTON ON MOST QWERTY KEYBOARDS. YOU SHOULD TRY TURNING IT OFF WHEN YOU TYPE THREAD TITLES.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 31, 2012)

OK NEXT TIME I WILL TRY TO REMEMBER THAT.:thumbup: OOOOPS....... I WONDER WHERE I WOULD BE WITHOUT YOUR HELP!


----------



## Bynx (Jan 31, 2012)

The effort put into the video is appreciated but its just too fuzzy to be much use to anyone. HDR shows the subtle differences of light and color. The video is just too fuzzy to show any of that. I cant read any type on the screen to know what it is you are doing?


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 1, 2012)

Bynx said:


> The effort put into the video is appreciated but its just too fuzzy to be much use to anyone. HDR shows the subtle differences of light and color. The video is just too fuzzy to show any of that. I cant read any type on the screen to know what it is you are doing?



I can see this being a problem. I just used the quicktime record desktop perhaps not the best way to do this. I know there is other software that allows a better quality video. Not one who will use it to that often so if I can find a better way to use the quicktime record desktop I will try again if not sorry I tried.


----------



## Underdeveloped (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the video.  Too bad it's too fuzy to see your workflow but I sure appreciate your efforts.  Your results are great!


----------



## Bynx (Feb 1, 2012)

I  have a program called Camtasia which I havent used yet that makes a movie similar to what you did but with the actual clarity as if you were looking at your monitor. I have to make an HDR tutorial for a small group of local photographers.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 1, 2012)

When you try it let me know how it works out.


----------



## maybeshewill (Feb 1, 2012)

Would definitely love to see this with a higher res video! Thanks for the effort regardless


----------



## ratssass (Feb 1, 2012)

...just wondering why i never hear anyone speak of Corel stuff.I've played with their stuff since PSP6,now have X3.It does HDR merge,but it never seems to mentioned.I'm also using Photomatix (free trial).All i see is CS3,CS5(what happened to CS4?),a few others,but nothing on Corel.I'm not a student,so CS5 just isn't possible for me,but as far as HDR,is there really a difference in a merging/tone mapping program?If I'm missing something (no surprise to me),please,enlighten me.I'm not trying to promote anything,just looking for a compelling reason to purchase any more software.
                                                                                                                    thanks


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 2, 2012)

ratssass said:


> ...just wondering why i never hear anyone speak of Corel stuff.I've played with their stuff since PSP6,now have X3.It does HDR merge,but it never seems to mentioned.I'm also using Photomatix (free trial).All i see is CS3,CS5(what happened to CS4?),a few others,but nothing on Corel.I'm not a student,so CS5 just isn't possible for me,but as far as HDR,is there really a difference in a merging/tone mapping program?If I'm missing something (no surprise to me),please,enlighten me.I'm not trying to promote anything,just looking for a compelling reason to purchase any more software.                                                                                                                    thanks


When I went to college I learned photoshop and ever since I have continued with adobe products.I don't know why other people do not mention Corell but for me it's just I started with photoshop and continue to upgrade every few years.


----------

